# Bean and Bud in Harrogate



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

We walked into Bean and Bud this morning and first impressions were that this is not some vast establishment but it is clean and tidy with a shiny La Marzocco on the counter.

A variety of methods were available with a blackboard offering pourover, chemex and Aeropress or the shiny Marzocco. This variety followed through with a choice of beans, one lighter fruitier the other, our choice, a Costa Rica Las Lajas Alma Negra natural from Horsham Roasters in West Sussex.

What a delight, nicely presented with a touch of art and a magical caramel flavour that cut through the milk leaving a pleasant aftertaste which lingered long after we had left the shop. These people know what they are doing.

The visit was topped off surprisingly by finding a cheese shop across that had "Stinking Bishop" for sale.

Bean and Bud we will be back.

Ian


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds good even if the name seems more like that of an Amsterdam coffee shop lol


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Sounds good even if the name seems more like that of an Amsterdam coffee shop lol


Was gonna say, what bud do they sell?

In my youth the places in NL that did good bud did not do good coffee, wonder if that has changed?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Was gonna say, what bud do they sell?
> 
> In my youth the places in NL that did good bud did not do good coffee, wonder if that has changed?


Not really.i go every few months to the dam and never had a good coffee there whilst in a coffee shop.hot chocomel is my substitute


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Flat white and a gram of super silver haze please


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Run by a lovely couple who have been trained well. Bumped into them at Limini Coffee a few years back and keep hearing good things too.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Flat white and a gram of super silver haze please


My mate purchased super silver haze his first time in the dam and had a really wierd panic /anxiety attack.he was convinced he was having a heart attack lol.

I think its more to do with it being a sativa dominant strain and they always give a racy energetic high.

He stuck to indica dominant strains after that and was fine

I'm back early April in the dam.first stop voyagers for the kosher kush


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Heading to Harrogate Saturday to pick up my new car. This came up after a quick search for coffee, will need one after the 3.5hr drive. Anything else of interest nearby?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We called in here while we were in Harrogate today. Two flat whites, one Columbia and one Ethiopia, both perfect. Other brew methods on offer with lots of details on the beans being used. A good selection of cakes and bakes with a homemade look/taste. It's dog-friendly inside, and there are a few tables outside at the front if you fancy some fresh air.

I sat in the window seat, reading Caffeine Magazine, and sneaking a second f/w and a salted chocolate brownie while Ian nipped to the nearby barbers









We really rate this cafe!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm.here! Finally! I've only been in Harrogate a month... I've cycled to Asda and brought the bairn!










Im Having a natural Ethiopian from round hill as a Kalita.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Missy said:


> I'm.here! Finally! I've only been in Harrogate a month... I've cycled to Asda and brought the bairn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lovely "soft" natural, not as wild as I'd choose for home, but of course in a shop I guess it's better to be gentle. Soft berry notes and an easy finish.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Back again! Have you made it yet @MildredM drinking a Honduras altos de something from pharmacie. It's washed. Very helpful lad directing me to the coffee he thought I'd appreciate, which I ignored 

They've got fully compostable takeaway cups.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great









We haven't been up to Harrogate for ages, annoyingly!


----------



## english john (May 22, 2018)

I will try this on next week. Strangely I have never been to this one, although my wife has been with friends.

I had coffee in Stuzzi yesterday, North Star own blend.


----------

